# My fluff does not kiss!



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pearl is the new little fluffy love of my life. I adore her. She is the sweetest puppy. I kiss her and snuggle with her as often as she'll LET me. And, of course, tell her how much I love her.

She is a rescue and has been with us about 4 mos. now. _And she has never kissed us!_ Maybe because she was confined to a crate allll day with no human contact? Her way of showing affection is to get right up in my face and "paw" my face over and over, no licks whatsoever. (And she absolutely hates nail clipping, so this sometimes hurts/scratches).

My last pooch had no idea how to receive love or play but she was 2 when we rescued her...Pearlie was just 10 months old and is phenomenal at playing!

Has anyone ever heard of anything like this?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy was the same way ,giver her time. Bitsy took about 5 months to open up and now 18 months later,she's a kissing machine. She even kisses the cat!
Rylee is a little stingy on kissies,but when he wants to kiss he will give lots of kissies.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Pearl is the new little fluffy love of my life. I adore her. She is the sweetest puppy. I kiss her and snuggle with her as often as she'll LET me. And, of course, tell her how much I love her.
> 
> She is a rescue and has been with us about 4 mos. now. _And she has never kissed us!_ Maybe because she was confined to a crate allll day with no human contact? Her way of showing affection is to get right up in my face and "paw" my face over and over, no licks whatsoever. (And she absolutely hates nail clipping, so this sometimes hurts/scratches).
> 
> ...


Oh don't worry, I don't think every dog is a face licker or kisser. My most lovable other dog I had was a Mini Schnauzer...and in 16 years she never kissed us, but showed us love in so many other ways. Rocky doesn't kiss on the face either, but will kiss my arms or hands. He is still a pretty independent guy even though we treat him like a human baby.:biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Not all dogs are kissers! Archie may have kissed me once or twice by mistake...and he's 7 years old!! Ava is guarded and stingy with hers....but I appreciate every one. Abbey, on the other hand, is a kissing machine!!! :w00t: She's won blue ribbons for being the best kisser in the world!!! (more than one!!) Tink has never kissed me, but loves me with all his heart. 


All I have to say about this.....After living with Abbey for 6 years.....the kissing machine gets "old". She never stops licking and it drives me crarzy!!! When she lays on my lap, I get a wet spot on my jeans where she licks my leg.... ewwwwww.......


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

The A Team said:


> All I have to say about this.....After living with Abbey for 6 years.....the kissing machine gets "old". She never stops licking and it drives me crarzy!!! When she lays on my lap, I get a wet spot on my jeans where she licks my leg.... ewwwwww.......


I have to agree - all 3 of mine are kissing machines!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh come on, I like to pretend it is kissing, but in fact it is really licking for any tasty tad they can get. Eye goope. Salty tears. The fragrance of those goldfish you ate 20 minutes ago. I advise you to keep treats on you. There is nothing like food to bring a dog close. "They" say that the way to a man's heart is through his stomach, that may or may not be true, but the sure way to a doggies' heart is with a treat. I would bet every cent I have that if you rubbed your face with liver she would kiss you until your face was raw.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol this was funny ! dolce kisses , licks us til we get tired and paws us too lol .


Sylie said:


> Oh come on, I like to pretend it is kissing, but in fact it is really licking for any tasty tad they can get. Eye goope. Salty tears. The fragrance of those goldfish you ate 20 minutes ago. I advise you to keep treats on you. There is nothing like food to bring a dog close. "They" say that the way to a man's heart is through his stomach, that may or may not be true, but the sure way to a doggies' heart is with a treat. I would bet every cent I have that if you rubbed your face with liver she would kiss you until your face was raw.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Sylie said:


> .... I would bet every cent I have that if you rubbed your face with liver she would kiss you until your face was raw.


Now WHY didn't I think of that!? What a great idea...peanut butter on the end of my nose...

The pawing thing is _totally_ adorable:wub:, I gotta say. Earlier today she overheard me on the phone saying, "I love you" and she picked her little fluff head up and looked at me as if to say, "You talkin' to me?"


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Oh come on, I like to pretend it is kissing, but in fact it is really licking for any tasty tad they can get. Eye goope. Salty tears. The fragrance of those goldfish you ate 20 minutes ago. I advise you to keep treats on you. There is nothing like food to bring a dog close. "They" say that the way to a man's heart is through his stomach, that may or may not be true, but the sure way to a doggies' heart is with a treat. I would bet every cent I have that if you rubbed your face with liver she would kiss you until your face was raw.


LOL, you are right...but eye goop too? :smrofl:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Not all dogs are kissers! Archie may have kissed me once or twice by mistake...and he's 7 years old!! Ava is guarded and stingy with hers....but I appreciate every one. Abbey, on the other hand, is a kissing machine!!! :w00t: She's won blue ribbons for being the best kisser in the world!!! (more than one!!) Tink has never kissed me, but loves me with all his heart.
> 
> 
> All I have to say about this.....After living with Abbey for 6 years.....the kissing machine gets "old". She never stops licking and it drives me crarzy!!! When she lays on my lap, I get a wet spot on my jeans where she licks my leg.... ewwwwww.......


Pat, you cracked me up..maybe I should be glad Rocky is stingy with his kisses...no face kisses, but he'll kiss my arm once in a while, epecially when I'm rubbing his belly. I don't think I want wet spots on my jeans! Oh Abbey, Mommy loves your kisses, just not that many of them!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

When she sticks her nose in my ear to see if I'm awake she may give a little kiss. Or not.

She's pretty stingy with kisses, I am not. She gets lots.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> LOL, you are right...but eye goop too? :smrofl:


 Oh yes, and bad breath in the morning. They may look like royalty, but they are at bottom line, gutter snipes. They will lick your teeth hoping to get a spec of last night's dinner. Still, I prefer to think of it as kissing to express their undying love.

And then I know a couple of weirdo humans who are disgusted when my dogs lick their filthy feet. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat, you are upset that that sparkling clean, pure dog is touching your disgusting feet? When that happens I say thank you, poor little dog might get a fungus from you.

My Malt and my coton are both crazed lickers.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Haha - good luck with the peanut butter thing! I know that Chowder, who I got when he was already a young grown up, was SUPER STINGY on kisses, but he's warming up to be quite the kisser now after a year plus. It was funny, because he's a total velcro maltese - never leaves my side, but wouldn't kiss me. I would watch him greet people who came over and give them little face licks all the time, but never me (I joked that it must've been my breath) ... then slowly he transitioned to me. I think I trained him to kiss me as a signal to put him down or give him something he wants because I was so keen on getting him to do it I'd ask for "once kiss please" before I'd give him whatever he wanted if I was holding him.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, good, you all give me hope for Pearl's future affections.! Now...don't get ill, ladies, you're all gonna understand I want these little kisses DESPITE her being a dang poop eater!!!:yucky::yucky::wacko1:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Alice is quite the kisser, but I know a lot of dogs, including one of my mom's, just don't like giving kisses - even though they do love you! they just have different ways of showing it


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

They all have such different personalities. Cody only gives kisses on his terms. He has to be in the mood. lol My girls are kissing machines. I love it. I used to have the phrase in French, 'I kiss my dogs on the mouth,' under my siggy pic here. It's true! :HistericalSmiley: I really think Pearl will open up a bit more as time progresses. Seriously, I would put peanut butter on my nose. :blush: Yes, I'm a nut. Everytime she licks it off, I would say, thank you for the kisses! I bet it works and will build some trust. That is so sweet Pearl overheard you saying I love you on the phone and picked up her head. :wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Mini Pearl could just be a strong soul. 
Licking can often be a sign of submission. 
"In the wild, dogs lower in rank would lick the alpha dog." sarahsdogs.com

Why does my dog lick me? - Sarah's Dogs - Q&A


Coco who is submissive is a huge kisser.
Tucker kisses too but he is still young so one has to watch out for play nips in with the kisses. 

And Paris isn't a kisser either.
She will however give a kiss when I am done grooming her on her grooming table.
I pick her up to put her down, and she is happy grooming is done and when she knows its over she gives a lick to say "Uncle". Like "No more". 
So its a kiss of her asking for mercy and not a kiss of I wuv you. 
But dogs show love in many other ways. :wub:

Coco is like Pam's Abbey, a real kissing machine.
Coco can be the Canadian kissy champ and Abbey the American kissy champ!  Then one day an International Kiss Off!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

funny posts 

My bichon was a pretty submissive dog but never a kisser. She was a huge cuddler but forget about the kissing lol. 

Lola kisses quite a bit. Less now than when she was little. She is NOT a submissive dog, she still finds it very hard to go upside down for a belly rub. I can tell the difference when she really kisses me opposed to licking my moisturizer off  she will look at me adoringly and touch my face and give me kisses sometimes, and when I have been away and returned, she turns into a total kissing machine, so excited to see me. But there are times too that she is trying to get my food. 

What adorable funny little characters we have :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG, beyond adorable!! 

Well...it worked! Peanut butter on the end of my nose. Pearlie kept looking all around to find where in the world it could possibly be....NOT ON HER FACE!! Well, I LOVED the kisses. Maybe I can train her this way?? (Maybe pb on the wee wee pads might help her "get" that too?)

Interesting: Pearl is definitely NOT submissive. (But, she does roll over for belly rubs). Watch out if she's "guarding" her toy, cat sibs! No, Pearl has to be the center of attention wherever she goes, it appears. Just ask the obedience trainer!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you and Pearl are both really really cute. I'd kiss you bothjust sayin". 

Sort of seriously though, I really don't believe that licking is kissing to a dog. Cotons are notorious lickers...interpreted as kissers, but I think just lickers. He comforted me through Lily's departure by licking my tears. It was a comfort to me, but I think that for Ray it was just tasty salt. 

Pearl loves you whether or not you have some tasty (if not poisonous) stuff on your face, salty tears, peanut butter or foie gras.

Um, maybe a little goose liver pate' rubbed on your lips. JK

Pearl is a real sweetie pie.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I think you and Pearl are both really really cute. I'd kiss you bothjust sayin".
> 
> Sort of seriously though, I really don't believe that licking is kissing to a dog. Cotons are notorious lickers...interpreted as kissers, but I think just lickers. He comforted me through Lily's departure by licking my tears. It was a comfort to me, but I think that for Ray it was just tasty salt.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sylvia! Feels good to hear, especially as a newbie!


----------

